# Suite iWork à racheter?



## justtrue (2 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai acheté Numbers et Pages sur l'apple store pour mon iMac.

Je possède également un iPad et je souhaiterais savoir si je suis obligé de racheter Numbers et Pages pour utiliser ces logiciels sur mon iPad. Je pensais utiliser mon compte iCloud pour pouvoir visualiser (et éventuellement modifier) des documents que j'ai sur mon iMac avec mon iPad mais çà n'a pas l'air de fonctionner.

Merci de votre aide.

Donc la question porte sur la version iPad d'iWorks, ici, on ne parle que de la version "Mac", il y a un forum pour parler de ce qui concerne l'iPad ! On déménage.


----------



## lepetitpiero (2 Septembre 2012)

l'appli pour ipad n'est pas la meme que pour le mac me semble t-il


----------



## pepeye66 (2 Septembre 2012)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> l'appli pour ipad n'est pas la meme que pour le mac me semble t-il



Il te semble bien !
Et donc il lui faudra acheter les applis pour l'iPad.


----------



## justtrue (2 Septembre 2012)

Ok je vous remercie pour vos éclaircissements.


----------

